# First tank update since the crash! (Vid)



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey internet folks!

I haven't done any posting or pics or anything of my fish since the great (annual?) BCA crash of 2010. I used to be known as Sygoomei, but Tu'Big is a more appropriate name, as that's the name of my Datnoid. Tu'Big meaning water and Too Big being the name Joo (King Ed) inadvertently named him when he was feeding a tank of Dats baby guppies and said "This one, too big, too big, too big, just right."

I fell in love with Tu'Big on the spot and spent, I think... $40 on a fish the size of a nickel, maybe quarter. You'll see some footage of how far he's come in the vid below.






The quality of the vid isn't very good, for that I apologise. However, it's pretty fantastic for the $20 I spent on the device which records it.

NCIX.com - Buy Avloigic MLG-100CM Black Mini Sports Camera W/MIC 2 Megapixels AVI USB2.0 2.1IN X 1.1IN X 0.8IN - MLG-100MC In Canada.

Basically it records at 720x480 at 30 fps. The vid on youtube defaults to 320p, but 480 is available. I will try to get some better vids up soon, as well as fix the time stamp, which is difficult because my netbook doesn't have a cd drive and avlogic seems to be a Chinese ghost company w/o a real website to visit...

Anyway, enjoy and I'll try to post more soon!


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wrong section?


----------



## bill_e (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow thats one giant feeder.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jelousy.... sigh... no clue when mine will ever get to that size!


----------

